# Wolffish



## ChannaLover (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey guys! BAck with another question  Just read online how easy it is to breed Hoplias Malabaricus as long as there is a substrate like fine sand and lots of space. Got all these requirements accept for one thing. I dont know how to tell their gender :/ Online, i dont really find anything useful about sexing these fish so a little help here? thanks


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Common Wolf Fish - WaterWolves - Exotic, Rare and Predatory Fish Since 1998! Know nothing about these guys but found this while surfing.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow impressive fish. Do you keep these in a tank or pond? I noticed reference to a pond in your post. I'd really like to know your set up. I'm fairly sure these are illegal here in the states.


----------

